# How many fish in a biorb life portrait?



## JamesRees05

Hi, I ve gotta a biorb life portrait 60L and am just wondering how many small fish such as tetra's, barbs, danio;s etc can i fit in there?


----------



## rob158

In a rectangular 60L tank because of the large surface area I would put about 20 to 26 neon or green neon tetra in there,
but I asume its a ball shape with a small surface, so you would probably be able to put about 16 to 18 fish in there.


----------



## JamesRees05

Thanks for the reply, its the rectanglur one not the round one


----------

